# Frank Shar Pei x 3 yrs



## Rescue Remedies

Frank Shar Pei x 3 yrs



History: Found stray, but microchipped. Owners had passed him on. The owner's details were recognised ... 2 mastiffs were found stray in the past, again covered in mange! Thank God they didn't want him back.

Salient points: Challenged with chronic mange, but now under control, no longer contagious and is responding to treatment programme. Aloof in most relationships. Needs companionship and support in coping with isolation. Desperate past so needs aware, patient and committed family.

Advert: Frank is a designer dog ... sadly his life just hasn't lived up to that 'dream label'. Frank was found stray in a terrible state, he isn't out of the woods yet. ?Shar Pei crossed with a smaller breed, judging by his excess folded coat of a beautiful beige with eyes to match. He is quite young, and has been neglected to the extreme; both physically and emotionally. He suffers in kennelling, as though experiencing more of the same. However he is now loved, cared for and being prepared for a very special life! Now neutered, vax'd and on a treatment programme which is proving affective for chronic mange. No longer contagious, but still affecting him. Pictures were when he first came in 6 weeks ago.

Frank is sad; Frank has every reason to be. Our kennels offer him love, toys and he is receiving the very best of attention to meet his needs. He is getting used to formal walks though can sit initially as if to say 'this is taking me out of my comfort zone'. Frank now needs the owner who is willing to be there for him and provide him with the love and individual care to bring him through into his new life. Frank is currently reactive to other dogs. Needs to be an only pet and to have company and to help him trust and become close and adjusted to a domestic setting. Frank needs a special family and whow what a special dog.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Frank - Staffie x Croydon kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Luvdogs

Poor Frank, I hope he finds a very special home....poor lad


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Some new photos of Frank


----------



## Nonnie

Shar Pei cross British Bulldog?

Hes sweet in an ugly looking way.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

How could anyone resist this face??




More 1-2-1 in the paddock today, running around with his footballs.
Frank is certainly getting fitter, but he still gets affected by the heat, at least in the paddock he can stop when he gets too hot. Seemed to enjoy his time today.


----------



## bichonsrus

oh that last pic made me smile, what a lovely dog and look how far he has come, keeping my fingers crossed he get a new home soon, he so cute im sure he will be snapped up.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

OK everyone standby, here is the photographic proof that the boy can carry two footballs in his mouth! :shock: 
Frankie was in the paddock today, but it was soooo hot, he didn't stay there too long before he was looking for the shade, so he went back after a short while, not before he'd done the two ball trick for all his fans though :lol:





GO FRANKIE!!


----------



## Nicky09

I would take him in a second if I could he's beautiful in an ugly way. Is he mixed with staffie or something? poor guy at least he's getting a lot better.


----------



## Nonnie

Nicky09 said:


> I would take him in a second if I could he's beautiful in an ugly way. Is he mixed with staffie or something? poor guy at least he's getting a lot better.


I was thinking maybe a British Bulldog crossed SBT. I dont see Shar Pei in him.

The more i see this boy, the more i like him.


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Nonnie said:


> I was thinking maybe a British Bulldog crossed SBT. I dont see Shar Pei in him.
> 
> The more i see this boy, the more i like him.


I think hes a staffie and shar pei cross, hes deffo got some Shar pei in him imo. Look at the loose skin plans, thats a shar pei trade mark, and hes smaller than an full shar pei and has a bit of a staffie body imo..

Lovely dog imo, hope he finds a good home !


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank has gone into foster with Fred! Here are some photos and Freds update on the day:

Frank say Cheese (Whilst Fred secures you in)


Cheeeeeeee -Emma come on help- eeeeese 


There you are Fella Fred your true friend is keeping you safe and secure from the outset.

Day One

Frank is an excellent backseat driver! Having surveyed the motorway traffic for a while he got bored and just settled down to have a kip. No attempt trying to get to the front seat. The harness didnt seem to bother him.

Obviously, the garden had to be inspected thoroughly to make sure there werent any Aliens lurking in the bushes. And gentleman that he is he did his business at the bottom of the garden behind a bush.

Next the house: again a thorough inspection from top to bottom. I had to pop out to get his dinner and had to leave him for 20-25 mins. I left and returned without making a fuss and Frank was quite unfazed. When I came back and opened the gate there was just a single bark and that was that.

Frank is very affectionate - but not clingy. I was sitting in the conservatory which was rather too hot even for my liking and sensible Frank decided the kitchen stone floor was just what the doctor ordered. He knew I was within reach but he couldnt actually see me. Not bad for a first day.

While I had a little refreshment and nibbles Frank just sat there - waiting - nothing was offered - he just lay down at my feet. No begging at all.

He loves sitting on dining room chairs with his heavy head resting on the table. And although there were edible things within reach he showed no interest. The only thing he has vandalized so far is the bathroom cleaning sponge.

He had his Winnalot at five which he almost but not quite finished. And because of the heat he had lots to drink.

He had a good scratch at the scabs on his neck which started to bleed a bit. Emma suggested applying Savlon which I did and while about it applied Sudocreme to his paws. Again no problem whatsoever. He was in the garden with his toys but has decided one of his footballs should be with him indoors. Although very placid and laidback - nobody should forget he is all bull breed. Tried a bit of tug o war but stopped almost straight away as I could see he was getting a bit hyper.

Well, altogether a successful day. Weather permitting Ill take him for an early morning walk tomorrow.

PS. Will try and keep Day Two shorter. :wink:
PPS. Just noticed Frank seems to like Sudocreme - it's all gone.

Frank is looking for a forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

A response from the news of Frank's foster place by his volunteer dog walker:

Mixed emotions for me today - sad & happy!

On one hand I'm sooooo happy for Frank that he's got a foster home, on the other I'll miss him terribly.

Hopefully he'll prove himself the perfect housemate, but be warned Fred, Frank snores!!!

This shows how fed-up Frank was with kennel life earlier this week...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Latest update from Frank's foster home:

Second day in and things are going well...





































Doesn't he look at home???


----------



## mr.stitches

I think you should keep him!

I love your diary of how he is settling in, he seems like a lovely chap to have around the home.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Frank's fosterer:

Day Two

Put Frank to bed around 11 and lo and behold there was just a brief whimper (less than five minutes) when he decided he was too tired to make a fuss and presumably went out like a light. When I went downstairs at 6am he was still fast asleep in his basket. Then out into the garden and for our first walk which went ok except on the way back he suddenly sat down and refused to budge - slight problem as hed picked the middle of the road! I told him it wasnt a good idea - and he eventually deigned to shift himself. Should also mention that he was clean over night with no mess. He then had his breakfast - and demanded to be entertained. He also insisted we watch Wimbledon. Altogether a sensible dog who sees no point in slumming it on the floor when there are perfectly serviceable chairs and settees available.


----------



## Guest

He's LUSH and looks very happy in his foster home


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Another update from Franks fosterer:









_Go away! I am not getting up at 6 in the morning for anybody!!_









_ I do like watching Wimbledon!_

Day Three

Tiny Number One accident yesterday morning. Probably put him to bed too early (10pm-ish) not to mention the hot weather. His personality is beginning to emerge. He now adopts a play posture and vocalises. On our early morning walk he got hold of the lead and wanted to play tug of war and wouldnt let go. However at least he trotted along home merrily without sitting down in the middle of the road refusing to budge. Very selective hearing! He knows sit perfectly well but will sit only if there is a treat on offer - otherwise he just looks at you as if to say why the heck should I!!??. He isnt food aggressive. Put down his food, take it away and he patiently waits until you put it down again. Wonderful!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

wow he is amazing,i wish i didn`t live onsite at mt job,i`ve fallen in love with so many of the dogs you advertise,he is a stunner,i hope he finds his forever home soon.x


----------



## mr.stitches

glad to hear he is still doing great....its great when their personality comes out! they get up to all sorts then!


----------



## Luvdogs

He sounds a right character? it's great hearing his updates, and i am glad he is doing well


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Another update from Frank's fosterer ...

Playing tug of war all the time and throwing balls seemed to be the only games Frank knew. I decided something more stimulating was called for and hid some of his toys in various places including in trees. At first he didnt know what was expected but soon cottoned on and enjoyed the new game. Its just too funny watching him peering up and trying to climb trees looking for hidden treasures even if there arent any. Poor boy!

A picture tells a thousand words .....



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Another update from Franks fosterer Fred:

Another milestone!

Left Frank to his own devices for three hours today, YES, THREE HOURS, without any problems. 
When I came back - not a sound - I don't think he had stirred once, but just "been resting quietly". 
Shall extend it to four hours next, but am already convinced that too won't be a problem. I don't think he's ever heard of Separation Anxiety. :roll:


----------



## paulabearcoat

wow... well done... what a great job you all do here... can't believe i'm only just discovering you all!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Frank who is now back in kennels ...

We had a short little walk today..his little protest "lets go back" routine..testing out the water look..no you're not going to let me get away with it are you...NO FRANK Come on lets goooo  and off you go. He gives you frequent sideward glances..Oh so much the bull dog.

Frank is a 'devil' to photograph. Definitely camera shy. He likes to sit with his back towards you outside. Inside its different from behind his bars.. he spends all day long looking at the human parade from centre court in "Wimbledon" kennels!




FRANK IS LOOKING FOR A FOSTER HOME OR FOREVER HOME!


----------



## syd73

Oh Frank looks and sounds like such a character... hope he finds his forever home soon


----------



## pa2k84

I want this dog! :drool: Wish i didn't work such long hours 

Parents looking into getting a dog mybe i can persuade them to fall in love................:001_wub:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer dog walkers on Frank ...

"We took Frankie out on Friday morning, we put him in the back of the car and he sat looking out at the cars behind us, looking like the Churchill dog from the adverts. Ooooh Yes!

We took him over to Shoreham for a walk along the river. The river is only shallow and Frank made a beeline for the water and a quick paddle, after that, we had a lovely walk along the bank with Frank strutting his stuff. Further on we sat down in the sunshine watching the world go by and made a fuss of the big guy.

A family walking past made a big fuss of Frankie and he behaved impeccably, sat there whilst the Mum and kids stroked him.

Towards the end of the walk we got to a big shallow area and Frank was in again, it was clear he wanted to go in further so we clipped the retractable lead on his harness and off he went  you can see he enjoyed himself".

Frank the water baby ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Oh my word was I honoured yesterday! I re-introduced myself to Frank, we had a little chat and then off we went on our walk. He showed signs that he was happy to accommodate! Once we got going he seemed very enthusiastic and when we stopped on the way back for a cuddle and some pictures I was treated to a big hug and ... wait for it ... loads of kisses! The contrast between him sitting in the kennel and out and about was totally different. He definitely charmed his way into my soul today ... hope I managed to capture a little of the real cheeky Frank ...

We cuddled ...




He kissed ... OK, so I puckered up and believe me he planted!





He enjoyed his fuss ...



This boy has a beauty all his own, but it's there, he is special and he so deserves to be in his forever home ...

 

 

Frank with my mum ...



When I interviewed Frank I asked him if he could have one wish what would it be ... he said it was to have his own forever home - this was the picture of his face when he said it. He meant every word!


----------



## Nonnie

His skin looks so much better.

Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## JuNeil

Oh - he is just gorgeous. Surely someone will snap Frank up soon. I have tried persauding my hubby but its a no go. I have tried the "but Bentley looks a bit lonely and would love a play mate" route but to no avail!

Come on someone - give Frank a forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Frank, by Mark, one of our lovely volunteer dog walkers:

"I took Frank on an outing today as I hadn't seen him for a while, as always he sat patiently in the kennel while I fitted his padded harness, trotted gleefully out to the car park and up into the car.

We drove over to Shoreham so he could have a play in the river; he lay down in the back of the car and didn't make a sound.

I used a metal lead to discourage any ragging but it wasn't an issue today, Frankie just wanted to get down to the water! We strolled along under the shade of the trees and Frank kept eyeing up the water, unfortunately, it was either too deep or the bank was too high on the first part of the walk. We walked past several ramblers and dogs with no problems but Frank did want to go and join two lads who were fishing, he seemed quite intrigued by what they were doing, but we carried on until we reached the small bridge. Frank instantly realised where he was and made for the shallow water. I think it must be that it cools his skin, but he spent ages plodding around in the water, he always comes back to you quite quickly but then he's off again.

After a while he spotted a football wedged under the bench, probably left by a child from the day before, but Frank started to become focused on it, so I decided it was time to go back before he ruined it. As we walked back past the fishing boys, their Mothers' were sat on a bench, they were really interested in Frank and his story and both made a big fuss of him, they did comment that he had a lovely nature not what they expected when they first saw him, I told them I thought that's maybe why people overlook Frank, in photos he can look quite scary sometimes, but if people were to meet him they'd know just how different he is.

Once back at car we sat in the back with the tailgate up and spent around 20mins making a fuss of each other, he really is an affectionate lad when you get to know him.

I think Frank enjoyed himself today, it does him good to see a different environment".


















and heres the Video clip starring "Frank" ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Lovely long walk with Frank













We have a vet appointment on Monday to review his skin and to try and get further improvement ... though it isn't troubling him currently.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Well we have changed Frank's treatment and he has had a reaction to the new formulae. Frank as been scratching and sore again. We are continuing as we need him to get his 'mite' levels down but also boosting his immune system with special herbs for a 2 fold approach. Poor Frank, hope you are able soon to leave this all behind.

Here he is being comforted by Bounce




FRANK IS STILL LOOKING FOR A FOSTER OR FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Mum, Bonesey (Sam) & I walked Frank today with Chleo. I went in to get him, said hello to him through the kennel bars ... a little interest. Went into his kennel ... a little more interest. Got down and sat on the floor with him and gave him a big hello ... got a lot of interest! We had our usual cuddle and kiss session. Both of us were pleased to see each other. If I had a tail I would have wagged it too!  

When I came out of the kennel block my mum did a double take and said "that's not Frank is it"?! Have to say she was right - it's been a little while since we have both seen him and his skin has had a flare up in between. But am delighted to say that today he was looking so much better. His coat has really improved and we were both very thrilled to see that. He doesn't have the pink patches that he had before either and there is new longer healthier fur on his back. Unfortunately my camera died today after taking shots of Chleo - I was gutted - so there is no photographic evidence this time.

I can't tell you how much character this boy has written all over his face. Someone is going to smile every day just looking him when they come forward to offer him his forever home. I just hope that happens soon as he needs someone to give him a forever home chance. A special boy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here is an update from Lynne who walked Frank today ...

"Frank is on the road to recovery..his skin no longer has 'that smell' Many thanks to Alyson and her team; also thanks goes to Nikki from Epsom Canine Rescue for recommending and supplying his herbal treatment.

Now anyone who has walked Frank knows how difficult it is to get a frontal photoshot as he is far ahead on the walk and at the most will sit with his back to you. His fur has thickened again on his back..it was thinning out again 3 weeks ago.



Well we had a few cuddle sessions and he was beginning to come back for another cuddle..and had hesitation getting on with the walk..bless. Here he is being called in for a cuddle"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Frank from Lynne:

"Ok, Ok, Ok lets change the note here ... lets not harp on about Frank's skin. Frank used to have a Chronic Skin problem. Frank is now a dog post skin problem! His problem now is he doesn't have a home!

Frank is mellow; he is pulls you into cuddles rather than attaches himself to you...and he has a wealth of little noises that surface in midst cuddles just to let you know I am rather enjoying this!

Frank has a clean smell coming to him; his past odour is fading.

So by all means exam his fur and see how it is coming through in abundance ...



The only way to get a head shot of Frank who is very "camera shy" is to hold the camera out in front of him and hope for the best..



Got this one as he noticed horses coming and stopped still ..



He waited as they passed by but then wanted to walk right behind them but I held him back then he was in pursuit!

So Frank's owner are you ready...Frank is!"


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Lynne who walked Frank today:

"Frank took us for a walk today..very fast, no time to stop and smell ... oh alright I'll take a treat, but only if you must. Here he is with Julie best picture for a while showing him in the final stage of recovery ...










another 2 to view!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Thank you for sharing Franks story with us Sharon! It puts a smile on my face to she how he is improving
regards
DT


----------



## Guest

Awww he's a beautiful boy! Gorgeous 'grin' 

Hope he finds a forever home soon. Brilliant to see his skin improving


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Frank by Nikki & Karl who visited our kennels to walk the dogs:

"Oh he was grateful....so much so that when we sat down at the end of the road and had a few treats he snuffled my face and sat on Karl .... Frank, let's face it we all love Frank....I tried desperately to get some photos and did a rubbish job he just doesn't want to be photographed .. any way I was so chuffed that Elaine let us walk Frank...Every girls dream. Karl walked him and I asked questions. He said that he was strong on the lead, but not pulling, he was not really interested in Karl when he tried to get his attention, but stopped and listened when Karl said "this way" he turned around and came with us. We walked slowly so he didn't get too out of breath and Karl said he settled quickly...Karl says Frank is the dog of Tom & Jerry....silly boy doesn't know his bulldogs for his poodles........however he did say that out of all the dogs he walked there were only 2 he wanted to take home and Frank was one........back of the queue I said..."

Frank has many admirers, but sadly there isn't a queue to home him and we don't know why. Frank is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## ziggyjrt

Frank is a lovely dog such a cute face, i'm sad he is still waiting for a home, he deserves a break! bless him.


----------



## tatty

:w00t: what a funny boy! he reminds me of a dog i had many years ago with that squishy face, i'd put money on him being shar pei x dogue de bordeaux. Hope he finds his very own sofa to snuggle on soon x


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Yes, but he is only the size of a large Staff.


----------



## rosie75

I would have thought he was a Staffy x Shar Pei.
Everything about is like my staffy girl, apart from the extra skin.
And the skin condition is so typical in shar pei's.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank had 2 volunteer walkers and fans of his come to walk him yesterday ... he started pulling like a steam train but settled after awhile. By the end of the walk he was stopping listening and a little more encouragement and he came racing over for cuddles.


















Frank is in desperate need of a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank had a ride out with Lynne today and a break from kennel life:

"I dont know where we're going but I'll enjoy the ride

Did you say ham trip?!

You're back..did you buy some then?

Lets have a smell then?

Oh how that smells g o o d !

Happy Christmas everyone..


Don't forget me"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Tina D, my friend and fundraising pal, made a special detour for me yesterday when I whined! She headed for the kennels where Frank is so that I could pop in and have some special Frank cuddles in his kennel. We then took him out for a walk. Got my Frank fix, but need to see him in a nice warm home very soon 









Out of their kennels and having fun! Here is *Stanley* with TinaD (standing); *Frank *with me (crouching) and *Amba* ... playing mother Christmas!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Lynne had a Frankalieous walk today ...




Frank is still in kennels waiting for his foster or forever home to come along!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

"I learned something nice today about Frank - one of the kennel workers has a definite soft spot for him and takes him out for walks when he can 

Sadly though James is leaving soon and Frank will be so upset because he is very attached to him and sulks at the weekend when he isn't in. 



Frank has a lovely kennel with lots of blankets to make his own bed and a heat lamp just above. Couldn't get a picture in the poor light today. I went in and he looked at me- no not getting out of bed... attached the lead - little tug and we were off  Frank was in good form today and we walked at a good pace. Mud and rain were no obstacle and Frank showed me his favourite route. 
Alison"


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update by Lynne & I:

*Lynne:* *Stop Press:* Coming soon Frank on the bridge.



Psychological profile of Frank F R A N K I N ...........S C E N S E!

Should he jump....


What is it all about.... hour on hour, day on day, week on week. When you only have 12 yrs from the outset!

How can he bear to carry on. 17,000 views on his Forum thread alone not one suitable realistic home; all thats come is a 2 weeks foster which is now distant memory. A false hope. Can he bear to sit out his life. He's going to give up..he might jump..

*Sharon:* Oh don't Lynne - it's criminal. Makes my heart bleed. He is probably the most famous of all our dogs with a fan club following. All he needs is a home as an only dog ... but where the hell are they? Surely it can't be much longer?!

*Frank:*Is that you Sharon..tell me why I shouldn't?



*Sharon:*Because someone out their will love and home you Frank! We just need to try harder to find them! OK everyone, if you give a damn about Frank I want you to help start a "Frank campaign". I need you to e-mail everyone in your address book with Frank's ad: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Frank Bull Dog x 3 years Gatwick (N) W Sussex Kennelled and ask them to do the same! We have to give him a reason not to jump off the bridge! So e-mail now ... we can all make a difference!

Yes *Lets get Frank!...his HOME*

*Frank:*I've been thinking too much ... I need my own family

North East ... is it in Lincolnshire?

West ... is it in Wales

South East ... is it in Kent?

South West ... is it in Devon?

East..Suffolk?


I'm just a Bull dog whose skin is beginning to break down again 'cause I'm just lying around every day. I really need a caring family.

*Frank has been waiting for his forever home since the 15th May 2009!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

You may be able to help Frank ... if everyone e-mails Frank's details to everyone they know with a request to them to do the same can you imagine how word would spread! We could find his home this way. Please everyone e-mail your relatives, friends, neighbours - no matter where they are - help spread the message to find Frank his home - run "Frank's Campaign". Put him on your Facebook page too.

Here is his ad:



*History: *Frank was found stray, already chipped with a chronic untreated skin condition. Owners had passed him on. We know he had lived with children.

*Salient points: * Frank came with severe mange which though now cleared he will always need attention for because of his skin type. Aloof, but loving. He sees it all. Desperate past so needs aware, patient and committed family. Only pet and companionship. Housetraining may need a focus initally due to length of time in kennels.

*Advert:* Frank is a designer dog ... sadly his life just hasn't lived up to that 'dream label'. Found stray in a terrible state, but now out of the woods. Bull dogx with excess skin folds, a beautiful beige with eyes green yellow. He is 3 years and his needs have been neglected both physically and emotionally. Frank is loved by all who meet him. At the kennels he likes to observe the staff going about their business. Neutered, chipped & vax'd. Frank enjoys his walks; alone plus with dogs. In the house likes to sit up high.

Frank is currently sad. Frank had every reason to be. Frank is in a kennel and has been since April 2009 - with us since May. His friends, the kennel staff, offer him love and toys. He so enjoys his walks and leads you out enthusisically. Fabulous jogging companion. Frank now needs his family; willing to be there for him and provide him with the love and individual care, bringing him through into his new life. Frank meets dogs, horses and people with a slightly up beat energy, but remains focused on his walk. He can be lured into cuddles; is rather pleased, but isn't "a licky in your face" dog... just chuffled. Frank needs to be an only pet and to have human company. He was housetrained. Frank is such a special dog ... one in a trillion.

If you are interested in re-homing Frank please visit the Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue website and complete our online homing questionnaire.




Appreciate anything you can do to help find his forever home!


----------



## H0lly

I have posted it on my facebook page, i hope he finds a home soon


----------



## RachyBobs

I have emailed all my doggy people I know


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Thank you both 

Got to get Frank out there and in front of as many people as possible with a plea for them to do the same :wink:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank now has his own Facebook page - he is "Frank Bull" and his fans are growing - spreading the word in the search for his forever home ... Frank Bull | Facebook. Become Frank's friend and spread the word to your friends too!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank has gone into foster with Alan!!!!!! He is now living by the sea and will be getting some much needed TLC. Alan has put Frank on a special diet to improve his skin/coat and bought him his first doggie Easter Egg.

Alan & his mum have been merrily posting on Frank's facebook page and there is a short video too: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000873484612&ref=nf and I think I heard him called Frankie!

A few updates

"Frank had a good night, slept on the rug in the lounge then jumped on the sofa with my mum. We played a bit of ball then had breakfast which he woolfed down and seemed to enjoy as not long after he came and gave me a big hug and a kiss (he loves giving hugs). We just got back from a walk and then took him to a...n enclosed area where here had a run around and played fetch with a stick he found. We got home and he is now asleep on the sofa, knackered bless him".

Here are a couple of pictures ...

Frankie likes his belly rubbed!



Please play with my ball!


OK it's official! Frank's fosterer Alan is nuts, but nice! He posted this on facebook, please watch it to the end .... !!!!!!

I have something great to reveal!

Frank is still looking for his forever home.


----------



## bluenose77

What a wonderful, wonderful boy, he makes me smile, he's gorgeous and seems to love the outdoors and playing, he surely must find a home soon, good luck Frank


----------



## rottietao

terrific, seems at least for the time Frank is getting a well deserved
good time in his unhappy life!!! thanks so much for the update, ive had his photo saved , see it and think of him often..........

thank you Alan for giving him a chance for the future!!!!!! :thumbup:
:::::::::::::::::


----------



## fizzog

Hiya I wish I could take him for you I got a soft spot for a few dogs shar Pei's and staffys being two of them, now wish I had a garden n not just the woods and fields around me so I could take this little cutie off you


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here is a lovely arty photo of Frank on the beach ... taking in the sea air!



*Frank is currently in foster and still looking for his forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sadly Frank's fosterer has to go into hospital next week on top of which a job change means he is no longer able to foster Frank as he would be left for long hours. This time in foster has made such a difference to Frank and given him a chance to get over the stress of kennels.

We have arranged for him to be collected and transported back to kennels by a kind volunteer on this coming Sunday (9th May). Unless someone else is able to offer Frank a foster place as an only dog ... otherwise kennels is the only option? Anyone?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

A prospective fosterer for Frank will need to have no other dogs/cats, a secure fenced in garden and he should not be left for more that 4-5 hours. If you are considering fostering Frank or any of our dogs please complete our online foster questionnaire on the following link: Rescue Remedies - Fostering

Thank you!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Nikki who picked up Frank from his fosterer and returned him to kennels today:

Short of putting up banners I have never seen a reception for Frank so good....he was greeted by 3 of the kennel girls, all hugs and kisses...and treats....he ran to his new kennel....didnt even give me a second look or even a thanks for the ride!






The first photos are of us at the park and this last one was just at the kennels....waiting for a treat. I know I was supposed to get lots of photos of Frank, but I cant cuddle and hold the camera at the same time!

I just need to add that when we first got in the car he was very talkative and then Bud [their dog] started it was so noisy, but then he soon settled and slept most of the way in the back of the car ... he is a really good traveller.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Wendy went to the kennels yesterday and walked Frank. Here is her update:

Frank was my 2nd walker yesterday, we had a lovely walk together, he still knew all the little paths, even when I got a bit lost he brought me back to the right place. I felt so sorry for Frank, he did look rather sad, just sitting there when I left him, I really feel for him, and hope and pray he can get another foster or forever home soon. This guy needs it so much.

Foster or forever home ... where are you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Today is Franks one year anniversary of being in kennels so we put it up as his birthday on Facebook. Look at what Frank's lovely Facebook friends made for him.




Frank is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

We didn't know that yesterday was the anniversary of Frank's arrival in the kennels or we would have given him even more treats and cuddles. Lovely lad, and strong too".


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Lynne:

"Hot day; hot stuff! Frank had a lovely walk today through the woods. We arrived back at the van where I had bought sandwiches. Frank had the last one, but oh boy oh boy in the heat I broke open a 'hot cheese and ham' sandwich. Franks eyes stood out on stalks and how he enjoyed! He sat on my lap and I got 3 licks on the face..Frank is never that direct. Lovely time together, but never long enough.

Frank looks in such good health now; great weight; fur is good; greyness just isn't there. Photos tend to exaggerate his skin redness. He is presenting well with just a little pinkness on his feet. Thank you Alan (recent fosterer) you gave Frank such a lift...thank you".




*Frank would very much like another foster home or his forever home! Cheese & Ham sandwiches are optional!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update by one of our volunteer walkers:

Unfortunately Frank is not easiest dog to capture on camera!
We had a lovely walk. I guess I'm becoming less of a stranger to him, and for the first time he welcomed me in his kennel with a wagging tail. But just for a few sec, we still need to know each other better, don't we Frank?

This is the only good'ish quality picture I could take.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Antoine ...

"I think - and I hope - that Frank had fun this morning. First in the stream, then in the field. Frank is always keen on exploring new horizons"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Frank went for a quick walk and swim on Sunday. Now we just need to teach him how to ride a bike and he will be on the starting line of Triathlons across the country in no time!



Frank now has his own online photo gallery: Just Staffies ... and their friends


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Antoine one of our volunteer walkers:

"Lovely walk with Frank again today. We took it easy because of the heat and for once Frank let me take a few pictures of him"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here is Frank's appeal for a home poster ... please cross post and display where you can, even e-mail your friends and ask them to do the same! Thanks.


Click to download file


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Antoine, a walking volunteer:

"Frank was keen on enjoying some of today's sunshine so out we went. I just love watching him walk, this is so... him... swinging from left to right as he goes  Do you think he could have a gorilla ancestor? 

Handsome Frank's gallery has been updated with today's pictures ...

Just Staffies ... and their friends


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Antoine, a walking volunteer:

"The more I get to know Frank, the more I love him. Another very pleasant walk this morning, and Frank didn't pull much.



Back at the kennels, I wanted to spend mor time with him and we started playing with his toys. It was so funny watching him hold 2 balls in his mouth to make sure I don't handle them! LOL!



If Frank was a comic book character, to me he would be ... "!










Well Antoine little do you know, but Frank can manage two full size footballs in his mouth! LOL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Antoine:

"I'm really enjoying the walks with Frank, he is such a funny and friendly character. We met some kids playing in the stream today, and Frank, wagging his tail, seemed quite happy to say hello"!



*Frank is still in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some time in foster if anyone is able to take him? Hope his forever home comes along soon.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

HOT OFF THE PRESS!

Frank found a foster home! He still needs a forever home, but it's a break from kennel life after all this time!

This is a long journey to get a sandwich..its not the vets is it?


Lost... in Paradise


Pinch me I'm dreaming..


When you said Teena I thought you meant Tina!


Frank Teena has offered to foster you and is offering you 24 hour day/night company...yes love at last. You know we love you.. only Teena has come forwards to be there for you whilst we find your forever home :lol: FRANK loves Teena!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Frank's fosterer Teena:

"HI to everyone involved with one of the greatest boys you will ever know, the one and only Frank!
All there is to say really is he is FANTASTIC, Frank has come on a amazingly, loves cuddles and kisses, his bottom wiped, his ears and feet cleaned, cleaning his teeth, his playtime, his walks, everything really, he his very happy with his tail wagging so much now, it makes me fill up with joy. He is truely brilliant and not the dog that I first met, although I knew instantly that with a little consistent work, love, respect and FIRMNESS WITH CONFIDENCE Frank would be a real friend and family member. He is loved by us all and he loves you back with so much appreciation, I am so pleased for FRANK, as it must be great to be him now as his tail, eyes, skin, and his behaviour tells me so. He no longer sits there not knowing what to do, he expects and rightly deserves his active and happy life, wants you to do lots with him. Also I left him with Elsie my other dog, whom he adores and has learnt so much from, [so thanks ELSIE, YOU TOO ARE THE BEST, MOST FANTASTIC FRIEND], for the longest time ever the other day, 2 hours in total and he did NOT CHEW, or was not stressed out and was so pleased to see me I was thrilled, again for him, [and my wooden table and chairs, curtains,etc] as he felt secure enough to be settled. WELL DONE FRANK, EXCELLENT. GOT A TREAT FOR THAT ONE!! Hope all this make some sense, thanks Teena."

A foster home has made such a difference to Frank. Our fosterers are truly the backbone of our rescue and without them we wouldn't be able to help as many dogs as we do.

*Frank is still looking for his forever home and available for adoption.*


----------

